# Show Me Your Website and I'll Show You Mine....



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I think I did this on GW a while back, but I thought there might be some new people on here so I figured we would start a new one for this forum :wink:

Here is a link to my website: http://www.freewebs.com/hollowbeadranch

I am still working on a Breeding Schedule and a few other things, but it is mostly finished. Please sign my Guestbook before you leave! And if you will post your website on here I would love to take a look at it!!!

You show me yours and I'll show you mine!!! 8)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarm That's mine, I just redid the whole thing. and
http://www.freewebs.com/delhotalboerfarm is my brothers, he hasn't updated since this spring so I'll probably just do it for him, lol


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey, I had a lady tell me it is illegal not to have your address on your website. Do you know is that true? I don't have it on because we have devil worshippers in our area and we also have black goats. I'd be afraid that somebody would take our goats and I don't want weirdos visiting my house.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I see websites with addresses on them all the time. 

how can it be illegal? Never heard of such a thing


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here, I don't have mine on there because of weirdos.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have mine on there ebcause don't want people just stopping by. I want to set up a date and time etc


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

hello. Mine is:
http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

There's really not anything illegal about websites except the ones with inappropriate pics of kids.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

goathappy said:


> www.freewebs.com/sandylanefarm That's mine, I just redid the whole thing. and
> http://www.freewebs.com/delhotalboerfarm is my brothers, he hasn't updated since this spring so I'll probably just do it for him, lol


Very nice website!!! I really like Muriel (sp?) I hope I spelled it right. She is very pretty!

I have never heard anything about it being illegal not to have your address on your website. Mine is on there just to give an idea of where we are located... but I am thinking about changing it to just Tuscumbia, AL 35674. That would be enough info for them to mapquest the mileage.



alyssa_romine said:


> hello. Mine is:
> http://www.ddsmajesticfaintingfarm.com


Love the website! And like I said before... I really like Knight Ryder :lol:

Keep those websites coming!!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

That is crazy. I never thought of that but I have my address on my website. I may take it off now. I haven't had anyone stop by or write me so I guess I was okay.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I am the same. I haven't had any problems so far but I guess it wouldn't hurt to shorten it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

http://muddycreekgoats.com/index.html

Here is mine! Tell me what you think. Websites are alot of work, but can be fun!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks nice Chelsey.

only one thing you might want to update.

it says on the first freshioner and junior doe pages "click on the doe to go to _his_ page" might want to change that to "her"


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, you spelled it right  She's my favorite too.
For me, I just say I'm in Lee County IL and that's it.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, I have ALWAYS loved your website!! I was so very happy when you posted in my thread on GW that I could use your breeding schedule chart as a reference for mine!! Keep up the good work and my chart should be done within the next couple of days :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! 

Stacey, thanks for telling me that! I saw that the other day and forgot to fix it :shock:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

here is mine
http://www.freewebs.com/emeraldknollfarm
i don't have my address or phone number on mine(to many weirdos out there)
you all have great sites


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres mine...still try and work on it when I can, adding piccies and such...I'd like to add a pic of my barn once its finished, still in "final touches" phase. Please let me know what you think, I am open to ANY suggests .
http://www.freewebs.com/lizssugarrunminis


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it really looks nice.

The only thing I would work on is the first page with all that information, it is so long that I couldnt sit still long enough to read it all. 

Might want to break it up with spacing and maybe a picture or two. Or even just some color differences for the words - bold type etc. 

great work on it - websites aren't easy to put together!


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

heres mine http://www.freewebs.com/rebekaacres

tell me what you think


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

All very VERY nice!!! It is really neat to get to see how everyone else sets things up and to view all of those adorable goats :wink:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, here is mine - PLEASE be aware that it is no where near being complete. I just started it a couple days ago and I need to finish the info on the goats and get the pics of everyone on there.

But, so far what do you all think?

Allison

http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!! I really like the way you have it setup and I can't wait to see pics of the goats!! You have a nice family there. I used to have a dog named Luna as well... so of course you have excellent taste :wink: Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is mine:
http://www.freewebs.com/haileesherd/index.htm


----------



## raznboersnkids (Oct 6, 2007)

I need to update mine since I have lost some goats. I will be updating soon. 


http//www.freewebs.com/patrickboergoats


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking websites both of you!!! So many cute goats!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Brandy! 

I took a bunch of pics last week, but hubby has not downloaded them yet off of the camera, so I will get them on their hopefully this week! i work on the site mostly at work - as I have nothing else to do 

Allison


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Great!! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Let us know when you get them up!!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is our website :

http://www.bigoakfarm.net

I have a lot of fun with it and I like to change it fairly often. You all have such professional looking ones!

Kristen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey I was checking your site and under your forsale page I saw the goats you sold to Katie. Do you have her e-mail to let her know about this site?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kristen! I really like your website!!! And that Twister.... he looks to be a REALLY nice Buck!!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> hey I was checking your site and under your forsale page I saw the goats you sold to Katie. Do you have her e-mail to let her know about this site?


LOL. She's always the one telling me where to go online to look for something. It never occured to me that she didn't get this site before I did. duh!.  I'm emailing her right now.

Kristen


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

HollowbeadRanch said:


> Thanks Kristen! I really like your website!!! And that Twister.... he looks to be a REALLY nice Buck!!


Twister is from Atwood Acres in KY. I have wanted his dam for ages and I actually had his brother at one point but I moved and had to sell out for a while (long story). Anywho, when the Brown's called me and told me about Twister I was over the moon. I can't really take any credit for how he turned out since I didn't breed him but thank you!

Kristen


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

You're welcome!!! He is definitely a find


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I renamed my farm, ahah not that it matters because almost no body knows about it. But here's the new webbie

http://www.freewebs.com/canyoncreekfarm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it looks good so far - but where is Indy? I didnt' see her on there.

Now that you have a name you can start promoting it places.

Make sure you put meta tags on the site so search engines can find you


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Indy isn't on there yet because I'm waiting to get a better set up picture of her. Hehehe.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What are meta tags?? And how do I do it?


----------



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is: http://www.geocities.com/muffin8990/index2.html

You can look around and let me know what you think


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sara,

I am interested in a baby that you are expecting in spring. Could you please contact me. 
Thank you
Allison


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

kelebek said:


> What are meta tags?? And how do I do it?


Meta tags are like quote words for a search engine. Like, my meta tags are "Dairy goat breeders in Illinois" "LaMancha breeders" "LaMancha breeders in Illinois" Things like that.


----------



## DancinGoatGal (Oct 5, 2007)

How do you put Meta tags in?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

If you use freewebs then when you go in to edit your site there is a section on the left that says "Site Promotions". Click on that and it will explain everything. There are a few different ways to advertise on there and really get your site out there! Since I started my website I have had roughly 15-20 contacts just from people finding my website and I have sold a total of 12 goats through those contacts  AND I have only had the website for about 3-4 months now.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Well I'm here with bells and whistles. (Thanks Kristen) I've been jonesin for some goat folks! 
(BTW For those who don't know - I'm JKLStone)

And my website is a work in progress - it has lots of mistakes and needs tons of work but I'm computer lazy (I'll clean stalls and throw hay anyday before working on these dag gone things lol) but my website is:

http://www.freewebs.com/jklstone --- If you're not added and want to be, give me your link, farm name, state and what breed you raise! D


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I would love to be added to your website for the Northwest 

http://www.freewebs.com/sunsetlakeranch
Sunset Lake Ranch
Harrison, ID
Regisitered and non registered Nigerian Dwarf, pygmy, and nigerian / pygmy crosses.

Also, if you would like, I sell collars (you can look at them on my site) if you would like to list it in the other area 

That is a really good idea to link everyone!

Thanks
Allison


----------



## toggtalker (Oct 7, 2007)

ok here is my website, it needs some work and i need to update my pictures, those pic are all from last year at the old house havent had much time it take many pic here at the new house.

but anyways here it is:
http://www.freewebs.com/stillwell-farm/index.htm

tell me what you think!


----------



## Fainters (Oct 10, 2007)

*website*

Here is my website:

http://www.freewebs.com/scapegoatranch/


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bona Fide (jklstone) *- As always, I love your website!! And Desire is just so darn cute!! Oh, also... I am on your links page but I have switched from the Boers and Nubians to Unregistered Pygmy, Nigerian Dwarfs, Pygmy/Nigerian Dwarf Crosses, and Mini Nubians  Once again GREAT website!!!

*ToggTalker-* Great website also!! I have already signed your Guestbook  Great job!!

*Fainters-*Wonderful website!!!! I absolutely love all the goats! You have a really nice assortment of colors!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine is far from finished, but tell me what you think of it. http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

FarmGirl18 said:


> Mine is far from finished, but tell me what you think of it. http://www.shekinahspringsfarm.com


WOW!! Very nice!! I LOVE the setup and forum skin! Very well organized and very professional looking! Great job!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I still have lots of pages and pictures I need to add, but it's getting there.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

You are more than welcome! Keep up the good work and be sure to let us know when it is finished


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Here's mine! I'm still working on it, but it's mostly done. Only 5 hours in the making lol.

http://pixiedusthollow.bravehost.com/Home.html

Also, if you would like me to link your site, send me a PM or email with your URL, city and state, and primary breed(pygmy, boer, dairy).


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

It is looking really great!! Keep up the good work


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is so cool. Here is mine.

http://www.freewebs.com/sweetgaots


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is my website!

http://fcnubian.tripod.com

Pygmy site is being worked on.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

here we are. Still a ways off from being finished but we are working on that....

http://www.freewebs.com/2tufalpines/


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great Beth!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

thanks sarah, i just got pedigrees up and a few more pictures of the bucks dams.
Im having a blast going through everyones website.

beth


----------



## debpnigerians (Oct 20, 2007)

Every time I think I'm finished I go back and change something, so this is probably as close to 'done' as my site's ever going to get. It's freewebs, too, I just went ahead and bought the domain name. And considering how computer-illiterate I am, I think I did pretty good! :wink:  Whatcha think?
http://www.debpnigerians.com


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is ours 
http://www.freewebs.com/kroskiddiecorral/

It is more along the lines of a family/farm/business website, but we are in the process of splitting them up. The farm website and my diapers will have their own sites as I am adding to the baby/diaper line and want to get good set up going for our goats.

When I finish the Serbin Ziegen site I will post it over here as an updated site.


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Website*

The link to my website is in my signature line, go have a look. It is by no means comparable to any of yours. I really 
need to work on it. I wish I could just let someone else do it. I just don't have time. I wish my daughter was back home, when she was a teenager living at home she could have set up that kind of thing for me. Anyway, I will try to update soon, but here it is. Great sites everyone!!!!

Marie


----------

